# the overnight movie



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

Has anyone seen the movie The Overnight? I post it here because it is a movie about two married couples and their sex lives. I just saw it and am not sure what I think. Anyone else seen it and want to share their thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Just noticed this is currently streaming on Netflix, so I'll give it a watch!

http://www.netflix.com/title/80037111


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Ok, I just watched it. Generally speaking I like the way the Duplass brothers create a film that gives the viewer NO EARTHLY IDEA of what to expect next, but you know it will be perversely awkward and intriguingly entertaining. 

Regarding the sexual content of the film, it was all comedy. I would not describe anything sexual that happened in that film was for the purpose of dramatic understanding, but more for leaving the viewer disturbed and as conflicted as possible by the end of the film. 

So if you don't know what to think about the film, I think that is exactly what the Duplass brothers were aiming to accomplish.

Badsanta


----------



## Imovedforthis (Dec 18, 2015)

We have Netflix also.... I'm curious now haha might try to watch tomorrow  if I do I'll get back to you 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

